# The "Lau-man" Project?



## bricycle (Apr 9, 2018)

Well I guess I am far enough along on this project to bring it to light.
Frame is 1949-50 Whizzer Pacemaker
Mill is 1948 Lauson RSC ?? 1 1/4h.p.?
Trans is a kick-start 3 spd Albion (#35 chain to G/B and #41 to rear wheel)
Fork is also British springer
Rear Hub Musselman on a 20" German HD 36 hole rim
Front hub New Departure WD on a 24" HD S-2
Saddle Persons? Whizzer
Tank 40's Whizzer with 1941 "88's" decal
Still tweaking it to perfection...
but what should I name it? Lauman?
Pics to come


----------



## bike (Apr 9, 2018)

Cant wait for the pix!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 9, 2018)

Here she be...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2018)

(crappy) pics up!
http://www.vintagehardware.com/vint...oot.php?cat=396&keyword=vintage-brass-toecaps
https://www.wickerwoman.com/wicker-brass-toe-caps.html


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2018)

Wild!


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey... I’ve seen that fork somewhere.


----------



## Boris (May 12, 2018)

I give up Brian. Why am I looking at brass toe caps and reproduction casters?


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2018)

Boris said:


> I give up Brian. Why am I looking at brass toe caps and reproduction casters?



lol.... I couldn't put into favorites, so at least I saved them somewhere....


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2018)

WOW,I remember Lady Luck from the 50's.lol


----------

